# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Confirmed: CroCop headed to UFC

## Panzerfaust

Wednesday, December 13, 2006
by Jeff Sherwood and Josh Gross

Reigning PRIDE Open-Weight Grand Prix champion Mirko Filipovic has apparently decided to bolster the ranks of the UFC heavyweight division, a source inside the Croatian's camp informed Sherdog.com Wednesday. 

Rumors have buzzed of Filipovic's departure from PRIDE since his official Web site reported in recent days that he would not fight on the Japanese promoter's year-end card. 

Filipovic, the No. 2 heavyweight in the world behind PRIDE champion Fedor Emelianenko, would make an immediate impact on a division that has long been considered among the weakest in the UFC. Terms are not known, but it's expected Fillipovic, 32, could sign one of the most expensive multi-fight deals in UFC history. 

A former K-1 star, "Cro Cop" moved from kickboxing to mixed martial arts in 2001, and has since amassed in impressive 21-4-2 record. His biggest accomplishment in MMA occurred just last September, when the Fighter of the Year candidate stopped Wanderlei Silva and Josh Barnett on the same night to capture PRIDE's Grand Prix crown. 

It was believed tournament victory would secure Filipovic a second crack at Emelianenko, whom the Croatian lost to by decision in epic August 2005 clash. 

Filipovic's four losses have come against Emelianenko, former K-1 World Grand Prix champion Mark Hunt, a shocking knockout against former UFC heavyweight champion Kevin Randleman and by submission in a classic battle against former PRIDE heavyweight champion Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira. 

"Cro Cop" is renowned for his striking skills, which features a devastating left high kick that is responsible for highlight-reel victories against the likes of Silva, Igor Vovchanchyn and Aleksander Emelianenko. 

The super-striker would immediately vault to the top of the contender list for Tim Sylvia's UFC heavyweight belt, should the "Maine-iac," who is currently renegotiating his contract with the Las Vegas-based promoter, remain with the organization. 

There has been some discussion inside the UFC that "Cro Cop," who was not under contract to PRIDE, would make his cage-fighting debut versus Jake O'Brien, a young, undefeated fighter whose strength is on the mat.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Holy shit....i bet every UFC HW is shitting their pants.

Talk is over folks..we have a new UFC HW champion already and he has'nt even fought there yet.

This is gonna ****ing rock...and if they do match him up with this 8-0 Jake O'Brien...that poor bastard is being sacrificed and will get KTFO via left high kick. Talk about an introduction for the American fans...wow!

----------


## Standard01

Wow!!!!!!!

----------


## Standard01

The UFC just took an enormous step in the right direction. I almost can't believe it's true. So much for the HW's in the UFC aspirations of holding the belt. Any idea when he'll make his debut?

----------


## Logan13

> Holy shit....i bet every UFC HW is shitting their pants.
> 
> Talk is over folks..we have a new UFC HW champion already and he has'nt even fought there yet.
> 
> This is gonna ****ing rock...and if they do match him up with this 8-0 Jake O'Brien...that poor bastard is being sacrificed and will get KTFO via left high kick. Talk about an introduction for the American fans...wow!


This is great, I can't wait to see his high kicks in the Octagon...........

----------


## $$TML 4 LIFE$$

Finally sum 1 to Knock Tim Sylvias head off!!!!!

----------


## Quil

Sweet...what a major upgrade. Hopefully Heath Herring is next.

----------


## KAEW44

I love Crocop and i wish i could have his abiltiy one day and i admire the fact that he is the most successful transition from pure standup K1 to successful MMA fighter! 

But i must also bring up the fact that he is somewhat a quitter!! He left K1 because he saw that there were certain fighters there he just couldnt beat and win a K1 GP so instead of steppign up his game he took the Pride offer and switched to MMA. He did great there but look at the stage he reached...he knows he cant beat Fedor!! so he knows he cant be the HW champ! and now he has to switch to the UFC (easier HW competition) so he can try for the belt there!! 

He will kick butt in UFC, but what if he gets stopped? Will he downscale to King of the Cage? and try to win the title there??

The guy never won a weight division titile in a major big show but for a person who hasnt he is pretty successful and worshipped in japan and has lots of money look at his house and his many cars and his lifestlye and his own gym..the guy doesnt need money he is just trying to get a Belt!! 

Best wishes for him in UFC but i am curious to see what if he doesnt get the belt there will we see him in the TV show TUF???

----------


## Tedbear981

I realy think Sherwood jumped the gun reporting this as fact. there have been like 5 newspaper stories in croatia today that have reported that this is untrue. All of them state that he will make his choice in the new year and they are waiting for another offer from pride. Supposedly this story is reported due to a phoney email Jeff Sherwood got...will be really funny to see how this all pans out. I could care less either way as long as I can still see Mirko fight!!!

----------


## jbarkley

It will be good to have that fatass Sylvia out of there, what a poor excuse for a "champion".

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

fvck yeah

----------


## Panzerfaust

> The guy never won a weight division titile in a major big show but for a person who hasnt he is pretty successful and worshipped in japan and has lots of money look at his house and his many cars and his lifestlye and his own gym..the guy doesnt need money he is just trying to get a Belt!!


Last time i checked he was the 2006 Open Weight Grand Prix Champion...

Please think before you type..


LMAO @ CroCop is a quitter..please.

----------


## Sepsis

if fedor was in the OWGP he might have gotten beat. crocop was so 'on' that night that he could have beaten anyone. i just hope this rematch occurs sometime, i dont care what org its going to be in.

----------


## Standard01

> Last time i checked he was the 2006 Open Weight Grand Prix Champion...
> 
> Please think before you type..
> 
> 
> LMAO @ CroCop is a quitter..please.


You mean you have a problem with him calling the 2nd best MMA fighter in the world, special forces officer, and member of parliament a quitter? He is probably one of the last people on earth I would ever refer to as a quitter.

----------


## Quil

He left K1 to go to PRIDE because he was a quitter...lmao. Seriously think before you post this stuff.

----------


## KAEW44

Nope i wont think before i post this stuff because i know what i'm talking about, he won the OWGP but thats not a division title!! He hasnt won the HW title in Pride and he never won the belt in K-1, and he did leave K-1 because he quit on that dream, he stated himself that K1 paid better than Pride so why did he leave to the event that paid him less?? When did he mention that? when he did his last crappy bluff and left the OWGP int he finals claiming that the money wasnt enough!! He clearly said in the interviews that K1 paid much more than Pride, yet he still left K1. 

And now he had to face Fedor that is part of what the whole OWGP was about! WHich was the chance to fight Fedor for the title!! And if he leaves pride for UFC now then he is once again proving that he has quit on the hope of beating fedor!! 

You guys need to stop looking at it personally just because you like him as a fighter, i already stated that i idolize him as a fighter but having been into combat sports for AGES i have seen his road in it, he is a very successful guy and knows how to market himself that is why he is living better than 100% of the other fighters who have been in MMA much longer than him, but all the others are living paycheck to paycheck and he is pimping it and still demanding more money!! 

Latest news sais he is playing another bluff to make pride pay him even more this time, and you know what it doesnt matter to me where he fights its all good, i just stick with my theory that he quits on goals and moves on to the next easiest thing.

----------


## Quil

OK well, I disagree with your theory. No big deal. Not sure how you can explain that moving from K1 to Pride is "moving on to the next easiest thing", but whatever.

----------


## Sepsis

just to clear things up a bit




'Hi,

first of all SORRY for another CroCop post, its getting so GAY these days and as my threat will show you it might continue until new years eve!
The Sherdog news are WRONG.
This is what he said in the Croatian Newspapers

Sources http://www.jutarnji.hr/sport/ostalis...2,14,,54543.jl

"Zagreb - Mirko Filipovic rejected news which hit the internet on Thursday on sherdog.com, a famous internet site for mma news, which said that the Croatian gladiator already signed the offer from the American organisation (UFC)."

"I repeat, I received an offer from the UFC and other organisations. Within these offers, I have NOT promised anyone something, nor signed any kind of agreement. I will pick the best offer, the first day i receive it. I don't know who is hiding behind "some source within Mirko' camp" because no one except me knows how I will continue my sport career except me.."

He said "some source within my camp" because the "news" from Sherdog.com claim to have these informations from someone within his camp, which they posted on Thursday.




2nd Source: http://www.vecernji-list.hr/newsroom...97635/index.do

Someone already had this source in this forum but he didn't really translate nothing.
It basically says what the first said but it doesn't quote Mirko as much as the first one.
The 2nd Source only adds that Zvonimir Lučić (CroCop's Manager) said "The decision where Mirko will fight will happen before the end of the year."


OK, I hoped i could clear some rumors up and please stop the CroCop threads when you guys have no source like "yeah, i saw Mirko in an F18 flying to the Marines Base for Fight Night live, i saw him at the airport" STFU!!!!!!! Don't talk just to talk. Too much bullshit on here.
__________________
Pride > UFC

Mirko je najbolji!!!!!!HRVATSKA! '

----------

